# Coolerator



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

i built a coolerator.. I used a Cooler that is almost 3 inches thick... They shipped Food in it.. any ways.. its prob 3 x 4 .. i put my 2 lights 40 watt on the smaller side with a thermostat From small heater, in between.... On Opposite end i put the fan from a small heater .. its holding temp at 100 but humidity is high.. like 80 percent. No water in it .. i have drilled about 4 3/8 holes in the long sides.... any suggestions? thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Two things: Is it located in a humid area? And the other, could be what you're using to measure humidity.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

i took out water after reading alot more. seems surface area has more to do with humidity than amount.. temp holding at 102 so turned down a little... left water out all night humidity dropped to 35 .. added smaller surface of water.. its in my house where humidity is 56 . i amd using the digital combo therm. humidity thingy from walmart...gonna letit sit for a while before i add any eggs..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You said there was no water in it. But there actually was?


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

There was( 4x4 bowl) i took out and it still read 80% ... it dropped to 39% overnight. with no water ...Area of water not how much affects humidity apparently... i added small bottle and its like 50% but temp shot up to 106 now. i turned down thermostat and will keep you posted... sorry for misleading


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Im using an a/c fan out of heater.. my temp holds at 104 with out my lights ever coming on. i cant get it any lower.. do i need to wire fan in series with thermostat? any ideas?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Where is the heat coming from if the light isn't coming on? 

Don't wire the fan in series. Let it run all of the time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, the fan should run all of the time to keep the air circulated. You might have to put some lid vents in to lower temps if you can't lower the thermo any more. 

What are you using to measure temp? A lot of what is out there is junk.


----------



## shane12970 (Nov 15, 2012)

Im guessing the fan motor. Its not the 12v dc... Its actually out of same heater as thermostat .. the thermometer is the acurite from wal mart that shows humidity and temp... I think it was 8 bucks.. but it holds steady... i mean when i take top off it drops then like 1 hr kater its back at 104.. i Poked some holes in top and sides .. temp is down to 102 and 46%
now to get humidity right.gonna let sit overnight then in am will check temp and humidiy again and add another container of water if needed...
..lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do not trust that thermo. I did a test once with three of them. I had them sitting side by side on my desk. The variation from highest to lowest was 5 degrees. That's a large margin when the temps have to be so precise. 

Get a GQF digital for Temp or a good reptile thermo. You will probably have to order them off the internet. I have both the GQF and a Fluckers for reptiles, both are very accurate.


----------

